# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Piktura të qëndisura me dorë

## pekomeri

Keto jane disa nga pikturat qe disa qendistare qe kam pasur kane punuar me dore me shume pasion.Fatkeqsisht kjo pune nuk me eci,por sidoqofte do kerkoja nga ju nje mendim dhe vleresim te kesaj pune.

----------


## pekomeri

Pikture e qendisur ne cope

----------


## pekomeri

Qendisje me dore ne cope

----------


## pekomeri

Qendisje me dore ne cope

----------


## pekomeri

Qendisje me dore ne cope

----------


## pekomeri

QENDISJE ME DORE NE COPE

----------


## pekomeri

QENDISJE ME DORE NE COPE

----------


## pekomeri

QENDISJE ME DORE NE COPE BEZE

----------


## katana

keto andej nga vij une quhen gublena dhe jan shume te bukura, per vet faktin se jan me shume se sa lule e domate. si zakon keto i qendisnin vajzat e reja para se te martohen dhe behen pjese e pajes se nuses. populli jon i varfer piktura nuk ka pas mundesi te blej e te pikturoj po duart i ka te arta dhe i kan qendisur. shume here jan motive te jetes se perditshme si peisazhe apo portrete (ca qe kam pare un jan portrete vajzash apo luftetare). tani varet nga e pasmja po kam hasur dhe gublena te qendisura me fije ari apo me rruza (glass beads).

----------


## pekomeri

Qendisje me dore

----------


## sirena_t

POKEMERIT
fillimisht ju falenderoj per perpjekjen tuaj.
Puna juaj eshte per çdo levdate, punimet e fundit qe ju i keni prezentuar, tek ne ne Kosove emertohen goblena, goblenat qendisen kryesisht nga dora e vyer e grave dhe vajzave tona.
Mirepo une personalisht jam e interesuar te gjej me shume material ku trajtohet tema e kostumeve popullore shqiptare.
p.s. nese ju posedoni fotografi me veshje popullore te ndonje treve shqiptare me intereson te di sqarimin tuaj rreth emertimit te seciles pjese veç e veç, duke filluar nga plisi, shamia, tirqet, dhe gjesendet tjera. perndryshe  me intereson te beje krahasimin ne mes te emertimeve te ketyre veshjeve nga Shqiperia dhe Kosova (meqe disa gjesende te cilat jane te njejta dhe kryejn te njejtin funkcion, kane emertime te ndryshme varesisht nga vendi.

----------


## pekomeri

E nderuara Sirena  t.
Ne raport me ate cfare kerkoni ju ne raport me kostumet kombetare fatkeqsisht une nuk jam mare,Puna qe kam bere duke pasur 60 qendistare,te cilet punuan 6 muaj ne fushen e qendisjeve te mbulesave te tavolinave,kortinave te perdeve,carcafe,jastek,etj.Gjithashtu kam punuar ne fushen e grepit,si dhe te copave me endje me dore.te gjithe kete pune te bere e paraqita ne panairin e Milanos,por fatkeqsisht nuk pata sukses.I kam pare punimet e kosovareve te kesaj fushe dhe e di qe eshte nje treg i mire per eksport,por ja qe fatkeqsisht duhet nje pune e madhe ne fushen e marketinkut. Nje pjese te fushes se kostumeve kombetare kam pasur nje teme ne kete forum qe fatkeqsisht nuk e shoh(duhet ta kene hequr) Por mund ta shohesh ne galerine e albasoulit.Keto jane imitime te kostumeve kombetare,por qe jane bere per kukulla nga nje qendistare.

----------


## sirena_t

i respektuari Pekomer.

Te drejtohem me kete fjali, meqe kam pershtypjen se jeni azhur dhe efikas ne pergjigjet tuaja, tipar ky qe une personalisht e çmoj shume.
Me sa kuptova nga shkrimi juaj, ju nuk posedoni informacione rreth temes e cila me intereson mua. Megjithate ju tregoni se keni informacione ne fushen e qendisjes, teme kjo e cila gjithsesi me intereson. Per kete arsye kerkoj nga ju qe mundesisht te me prezentoni disa nga punimet e qendistareve tuaja, mirepo mundesisht qe keto informata te jene komplete apo te sqaruara me detajisht, ne kete rast aludoj ne materialin, tekniken e punimit, etj.
Poashtu me intereson te di arsyet e mossuksesit ne Panairin e Milanos ku ju jeni prezentuar me keto artizanate.
pra me trego me shume.

----------


## pekomeri

E nderuara sirena t
Per sa i perket qendisjeve ne kemi punuar ne disa fusha qe njihen,punime me kryq,te drejte,me mbushje,dhe me hapje cope(prerje).Gjithashtu kemi bere punime me grep(tantella) dhe te kombinuar me cope.Kemi bere punime leshi me grep,si bluza dhe torbe(traste)per vajza.Kemi bere dhe punime te copave me endje me vegje duke i kombinuar si mbulesa per tavolina,qarqafe,jastek,perde,torbe,mbajtese librash,etj
Disa nga keto punime paten sukses ndersa nje pjese e tyre nuk na eci,si p.sh. punimet me grep. Kjo vjen nga qe punimet kineze kan bllokuar te gjithe tregun dhe shiten shume lire. Per sa i perket punimeve qe paraqita ne panair,une pata nevoje per nje patner qe kishte tregun,gje qe nuk e arita dot.Nuk behet fjale per te shitur ne panair,por per koperim dhe hapje tregu. Per te sjelle ty foto nga keto punime une tani nuk i disponoj fotot,por me vone  mund te te dergoj foto nga punimet tona. Shpresoj te te kem dhene dicka per sa me kerkove. Tani po te kerkoj dhe une nje informacion per ju dhe aktivitetin tuaj.Respekte P.Metohu

----------


## sirena_t

per: PEKOMERIN

Se pari te falenderoj per perpjekjen tuaj rreth  sqarimit qe keni dhene, mirepo une konsideroj se pa fotografi nuk mund te ilustrohet mire puna e qendisjeve. Por meqe  premtoni se me vone do ti prezentoni fotot e punimeve tuaja, sigurisht qe edhe sqarimi do te jete me i kapshem per mua.
Tani po te flas per veten time.
Arsyeja e interesimit tim tek kjo fushe qendron ne faktin se nena ime meret me artizanate, konkretisht permes organizates joqeveritare te cilen ajo e udheheq i'u ofron ndihme vajzave, grave dhe nenave te deshmoreve qe dhane jeten per lirine e Kosoves.
Prandaj gjate punes rehabilituese te ketyre femrave, disa OJQ-nderkombetare, gjithnje ne korelacion me OJQ-te vendore  kane ndihmuar keto gra me pejna, grepa dhe materiale te ndryshme, nderkohe keto punime jane shitur neper tregun Kosovar dhe  kryesisht jane blere nga nderkombetaret te cilet kane punuar ne Kosove, nderkaq mjetet e grumbulluara ju kane ndare grave te cilat jane kryefamiljare, perkatesisht mbajtese te familjes.
 Mirepo pas kalimit te fazes emergjente ne Kosove situata ka ndryshuar plotesisht, sepse ndihma me nuk ka, numri i punonjesve internacional eshte reduktuar ne mase te madhe, Kosovaret nuk kane te holla per te blere gjera te tilla, etj, etj.
Prandaj nga sa thash me larte une jam e interesuar te dij se si ka mundesi qe ketyre grave te cilat kane probleme te shumta tu dalim ne ndihme, pra ne njefare forme te krijojme nje rrjet i cili ne menyre humane do tu ndihmonte atyre qe te prezentojne punen e tyre ne arenen nderkombetare, ( ne ato vende  ku edhe eshte interesimi me i madh per keto gjera) pra me saktesisht t'ua krijojme mundesine qe ato te shesin pune doret  e tyre ne tregun e huaj me qellim te lehtesimit te jetes se tyre, dhe  femijeve jetim te cilet ato i rrisin.

----------


## pekomeri

Per sirenen t
Kur i hyra punes se qendisjes keto gjera kisha parasysh,pra fuqine puntore te lire ketu tek ne si dhe kosoven.Eshte nje pune qe nuk ke nevoje per te bere repart pune,dhe grate e kane me te lehte te punojne ate kohe te lire qe kane ne shtepi,por nuk qe e thene qe te me ece.Megjithate duke u nisur nga kjo bisede e jona,mendoj ta provoj dhe nje here negociatat se mos gjejme treg,Fjalen nuk ta jap,por sidoqofte eshte mire te me dergosh disa fotografi te punimeve te juaja,per te ditur se cfare beni,ose disa mostra dhe cmimet e punimeve.Une sot jam per nje sherbim jashte,kur te kthehem do te bisedojme prap.Respekte

----------


## sirena_t

Pekomerit.

Vetem desha te dij se a je kthyer nga vizita jasht shtetit dhe a ke marre ndonje informacion rreth atyre gjerave per te cilat kemi komunikuar.
respekte nga Sirena

----------


## helene

Keto te dyja me poshte jane piktura qe kam qendisur une, jane me stitch dhe half stitch.Nga sa kam pare, megjithese s'jam e interesuar per shitjet e punimeve me dore, ato qe kane me shume sukses jane quilts si ai qe do postoj me poshte dhe jo piktura si keto , te cilat njerezit mund ti bejne per qejf te tyre se ne shitje mendoj se humbasin me shume sesa fitojne.
 Quilts shiten me shume ne zona si Kanadaja , apo zona ku keto punime jane duke humbur dhe jo shume ne Itali pasi ne Itali ka shume qe merren me kete tregti, pasi e bejne dhe per hobby dhe per te fituar, megjithate shumica qe une njoh, fitojne vetem aq sa u duhet per te blere materialet pa u renduar ekonomikisht.
 Pervec quilts, mund te shiten edhe zbukurime per festat, apo veshjet per femije.

----------


## helene

Keto jane dy quilts qe s'i kam bere une, po bashke me nje grup ne nje forum artizanati, qe do ti veme ne ankand dhe shuma e perfituar do te shkoje ne ndihme te femijeve akoma s'kemi vendosur organizaten:)

 Nese te duhen skema ,megjithese besoj se derisa merresh me kete pune duhet te dish ku ti gjesh, me thuaj:)

----------


## pekomeri

Punimet qe pashe jane te mrekullueshme.Urime per punen qe keni bere.
Fatkeqesisht akoma nuk ka ardhur momenti per ti paraqitur ,apo per te gjetur treg.Ne momentin me te pare do ju njoftoj.Kam qene shume i zene me pune sepse kam bere kupat e cmimeve te kenges magjike,skenen e arenes te cirkut te tiranes dhe se fundi kam ne dore skenen e festivalit ne radio televizinin Shqiptar.

----------

